# Canned spinach recipes?



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

dd gave me several cans of spinach that were given to her. She hates it, and I'm not fond of it. Is there anything any of you have made using it that isn't disgusting? Any tips? Otherwise, it's going to the chickens, so it won't be wasted. LOVE fresh or frozen spinach, but canned brings back bad childhood memories of sitting at the table long after everyone else finished!


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

You might research recipes on quiche. I like a little bit of spinach in a quiche but never want it to be the main ingredient in one. I can barely tolerate fresh spinach and then only in a salad of mixed greens. Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

I love spinach in omelets and on pizza. I use fresh when I can but have used canned as well.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Use it in a stuffing, dip, or soup. Cook it first with some olive oil and seasonings to get rid of that metal taste.


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Thanks for the ideas! I did finally find the Popeye spinach site, and found a few on there, quiche, spinach bread and lasagna that might be tolerable. My Mom thinks I'm a whimp as that's all she had growing up and raising us, was canned spinach, not fresh or frozen. I used to skip half my lunch at school when they served it! YUCK.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Drain it good, squeeze in a towel to get it dried out, then chop and use it. I sneak spinach into my family's diet in scrambled eggs, put a little shredded cheese on it. Make a white sauce, add some parmesan and the chopped spinach and "florentine" something.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Spinach noodles. Saute some onion, a little Mrs. Dash and a pat of butter, drain and rinse the spinach, I just warm it good, don't cook it long....James


----------



## Marcia in MT (May 11, 2002)

Drained and chopped, I use it in soup, especially with little tortellinis.


----------

